# Volume Change



## ktulu (Jun 11, 2007)

Can anybody help me with this?

Approximately how much is the volume increase when a liquid (say water) becomes steam? Is there a range of values?

Thanks in advance..

ktulu


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2007)

ktulu said:


> Can anybody help me with this?
> Approximately how much is the volume increase when a liquid (say water) becomes steam? Is there a range of values?
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> ...


You need more constraints. If I recall correctly the steam tables are based on temperature and pressure. with no pressure you can't define the volume of the gas (steam).


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 11, 2007)

The NCEES FERM has basic steam tables in it.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Found what I needed...

ktulu


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jun 11, 2007)

If i was using it for an estimate, i would use 1600 times the volume. But, that would assume no volume constraints, total conversion, no reflux,etc... hope that helps.


----------

